# Yunnan-Sichuan Tour with the Perners / Mai-June 2015



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

I participated together with my friend Yoshi and 8 other ladies and gentlemen to this year's Yunnan-Sichuan trip organized by Wenqing and Holger Perner. 

I will start my pics with the slippers we met on our trip, then non slipper orchids, then some other nice blooms we saw, and finally some other impressions I brought back, if you are not yet saturated by then:

Cyp bardolphianum:








Cyp calcicolum:








Cyp fargesii:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Cyp flavum:




















Cyp froschii:




Cyp guttatum:








Cyp lijianense:




Cyp margaritaceum:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Cyp palangshanense:




Cyp plectrochilum:




Cyp sichuanense:








Cyp tibeticum:
















Cyp yunnanense:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

And a last one, the natural hybrid of tibeticum x farreri: => Cyp wenqingiae, named for the lovely Wenqing Perner!














To be continued!

Jean


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 1, 2015)

cool


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

A few non-slippers then:

Amitostigma monanthum, very tiny bloom!








(Androcorys pugioniformis) seems to be very rare in China: => correct name for this plant is Porolabium biporosum 








Bletilla ochracea:




Calanthe brevicornu:




Calanthe tricarnata:




Coeloglossum viride:




Epipactis mairei, impressive plants with rather large flowers:




Galearis roborowskii:




Goodyera repens (?) ==> G. schlechtendaliana:




Oreorchis indica:




Oreorchis nana:









to be continued!

Jean


----------



## Ray (Jul 1, 2015)

WOW!!!! A trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunning! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Mix of other blooms, where I would have to rely on the Book of Phil Cribb, Flowers of western China, for the names!





























































to be continued!

Jean


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 1, 2015)

Definitely changes my mental picture of China. Thank you!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Some pics of the places we have been to. We started with a few days in Chengdu/Sichuan previous to the tour start. Visited a.o. the Panda breeding station, one of my main interests there!!









Chengdu Wuhou Shrine:
















Selfy:




We then flew to Kunming and met with Wenqing and some other participants to visit Stone Forrest Park:








The tour started with a bus drive from Kunming to Lijiang, here old town Lijiang:








Jade Dragon Mountain near Lijiang:




Then drive to ShangriLa, here Yangtze river:




Napahai lake:




=> see next


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing. The non-slipper orchids are almost as desireable as the slippers.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Monastry close to Shangrila:












Back in Sichuan - Jiuzhaigou national park:




Finally some rain:








Wanglang National park:








Huanglong national park:

















So far for my pics; maybe some people if you are interested!?

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2015)

Now, here some local people, very friendly!






























































So, that's all for now; maybe the group pic !? Holger!?

Hope you enjoyed

Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great photos. Loved seeing them. Did you get to see Holgers greenhouse?


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2015)

Just beautiful, Jean! Thank you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2015)

Lovely photos Jean. They bring back a lot of memories from my trip, but with added things I didn't get a chance to see, for instance C. lichiangense, C. margaritaceum, and C. yunnanense. You were lucky to see C. plechtrochilum so late in flower still. 

Questions - did you see the C. fargesii in Jiuzhaigou? We were scheduled to go there, but went to a different location. Did you see C. farreri?

Too many flowering plants/ferns in that region to stay on top of all the names - I know, I tried. Many of the ones you show I also saw.

Please post more shots if you have time! Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the photos, looks like a wonderful trip.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 1, 2015)

WOW!! Awesome pictures (especially all those Cypripediums, but loved seeing the landscape and people pictures too!), looks like you had an amazing trip! Makes me want to go there too! Thanks you so much for sharing!

Robert


----------



## fibre (Jul 1, 2015)

Must have been a great trip! Thanks for all these wonderful pictures, Jean!


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2015)

Lovely photos Jean. I hope your friend Yoshi is also my
friend Yoshi from California. If so, you had a great traveling companion.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2015)

abax said:


> Lovely photos Jean. I hope your friend Yoshi is also my
> friend Yoshi from California. If so, you had a great traveling companion.



Angela, yes, Yoshi is still in California !

For you all: Here the link to Yoshi's site, where you can see more detailed pic sequences about our common trip (look at the 3 most recent posts, but there are great documentations about his other trips too)!

=> http://www.yoshis-travels.com/index.shtml

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> Thanks for all of the great photos. Loved seeing them. Did you get to see Holgers greenhouse?



Yes Bob, I did, but not time enough to look into details ! Wenqing was thinking that this could be one more reason to return  !! Maybe I should post some more pics of their plants!!

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Lovely photos Jean. They bring back a lot of memories from my trip, but with added things I didn't get a chance to see, for instance C. lichiangense, C. margaritaceum, and C. yunnanense. You were lucky to see C. plechtrochilum so late in flower still.
> 
> Questions - did you see the C. fargesii in Jiuzhaigou? We were scheduled to go there, but went to a different location. Did you see C. farreri?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom, you surely remember Guny !!!! She as on the trip!!!!

No comment for fargesii (Holger asked for that => pm)! We did see farreri in bloom, but in Holger's nursery! We only found one in bud in Wanglang!

=> You should check Yoshi's site for more pics and comments!!

http://www.yoshis-travels.com/index.shtml

Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you Jean to share pictures of your marvelous trips.


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2015)

WOW!
Over the top!!!


----------



## emydura (Jul 2, 2015)

Wonderful photos Jean of a stunning region. I first noticed this area in one of the episodes of the BBC's "Wild China" documentaries (which is my favourite doco). I was completely taken by the beauty of this region. Your photos remind me I really need to visit there at least once in my lifetime. 

I love all those slipper orchids especially those with the variegated leaves. The landscapes are wonderful too. I really like the The Stone Forest park, which looks to offer a lot of photo opportunities. The Huanglong national park looks beautiful with those turquoise pools. I remember that from the doco. And how cool are the pandas. It looked like a fantastic trip.

Thanks Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Hi Tom, you surely remember Guny !!!! She as on the trip!!!!
> 
> No comment for fargesii (Holger asked for that => pm)! We did see farreri in bloom, but in Holger's nursery!



Got the pm Jean. Same thing when I went, mouth closed about some locations. 
How can anyone forget Guny? I think she's been on every Perner tour by now :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2015)

Bob asked about the Perners' nurseries:

So, here some quick pics, as already noted, I had by far not enough time to look in detail all those beauties!!!

I did not take note of all the names, maybe Holger will have a check !??

First, Cyps from their Huanglong beds:





tibeticums:




yellow bardolphianum:








farreri:













Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2015)

And from their Chengdu nursery:





large Phal wilsonii beauties:








Mexi:




lots of these bella beauties:












HCM:




tigrinums:












No time to take pics of their lab  !!

Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 3, 2015)

wow nice tigrinums!
species only?


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2015)

So many beautiful flowers just takes my breath away. If
you and Yoshi decide to make a return trip, let me know!


----------



## emydura (Jul 3, 2015)

That barbatum is super.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2015)

They all look so perfect!


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 4, 2015)

I just discovered this thread, thanks for sharing these great photos! As great as the orchids are (especially that tigrinum), I really love the other pictures, the wonderful landscapes, architecture and people. Makes me want to go there! Must have been a wonderful trip.


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2015)

tigrinums plural!!! nice.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

What a phenomenal trip Jean Lux:drool:

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2015)

Holger sent me today the group foto, as well as a pic of Cyp farreri they met in-situ on their June-Sichuan trip! I made a rectification for the naming of Androcorys, which should be Porolabium biporosum. Holger added a pic of Androcorys pugioniformis that they found during the June tour! And the Goodyera is G. schlechtendaliana.

All the pics here by Holger Perner:

Cyp farreri:




Androcorys pugioniformis:




and our group  !





Thanks a lot Holger!

Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2015)

It looks like a very satisfied group! That C. farreri is a beauty - I never grow tired of this species, especially in the wild. I did get to see their labs, but for all too short a time since I had to catch my flight home. That's a nursery you could spend some serious time.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> A
> Mexi:



 Holy..!!! Talk about far from home! Thanks for sharing.


----------

